
Linux Kernel Maintainer Statistics - ghuntley
http://blog.ffwll.ch/2018/04/maintainer-statistics.html
======
parvenu74
I'm curious if the maintainer stats include demographics such as race, gender,
etc. An open project where anyone who wants to contribute may do so would
provide a sociologically interesting set of data points which could be useful
in targeting STEM curriculum or highlighting success stories we don't yet
realize.

~~~
danvet
There's no one keeping track of that as far as I know, but the group picture
of kernel maintainers (just picked the first one google brought up) is fairly
informative on your questions.

[https://lwn.net/Articles/705244/](https://lwn.net/Articles/705244/)

I wouldn't say that the kernel community is a success storie in this regard
...

